
Flow: Not All It's Cracked Up to Be - leighbryant
https://medium.com/myplanet-musings/flow-not-all-its-cracked-up-to-be-459207631ed9#.ivgkjd5tc
======
mindcrime
This article seems to be tearing down a straw-man. I don't see people arguing
that you must be in a "flow" state 100% of the time, or suggesting that all
time not spent in "flow" is useless. The argument, as I've seen it, is just
that when you have the opportunity to get into a flow state, it's a Good
Thing, and that one should try minimize distractions ( _cough_ open plan
offices _cough_ ) that are likely to keep on from being able to achieve "flow"
or sustain in for useful periods of time.

~~~
leighbryant
It's the idolization of the flow state that I take issue with. Flow, as the
article states, has advantages.

But the tech industry puts it on a pedestal, to the detriment of teams and
active collaboration. It discourages discussion and communication for fear of
disrupting a precious, fragile work-state; it makes those who don't get into
that zone feel lesser-than and like they are failures; and it makes those that
_do_ get into that zone chase it with single-minded zeal and drive themselves
to exhaustion in the process.

To paraphrase another commenter from a different channel, the "fetishization
of overwork" that comes with the constant, heady pursuit of flow is what I
push back against. Flow itself is fine. The culture surrounding I find very
problematic.

------
msie
I suspect the author is pro-mob programming and pro-open office spaces. ;-)

~~~
leighbryant
I am pro both of those things with options provided for alternate work
solutions. I think mob programming and group work sessions have enormous
benefits. I also think having quiet, alone work time is important for even the
most social workers.

Similarly, I think open office spaces provide opportunities for group bonding
and collective thought that simply aren't available when everyone silos in
corners with doors closed and blinders on. But I also recognize the need for
quiet time and uninterrupted spurts.

What I am against is a dogmatic adherence to "one right way" and the special
status afforded to those who demand it, something I have seen with regularity
in the tech sector.

